# Pistils turning color early.



## J_Rizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

My plant is about 3 ft. in height, 4 weeks into flowering (after 12 weeks of vegging), and being grown under/by low-watt Flourescent Bulbs (47 watts total) (And yes, I know I need more...workin on that). Some of my pistils on the top bud are starting to turn orange.  From reading the troubleshooting page, I don't think that it is a nutrient problem. However, I am very amateur and could be entirely wrong. My only theory is that the top bulb (13 watt CFL) is too close (1 in. from top flower), although it does not feel too hot. Unfortunately I cant give many details about humidity or pH. I have watered with MG Bloom booster thrice since having put it into the flowering cycle, temp is 75 F in day 68 F at night. Strict 12/12 light cycle. Please help, I'm not very far from harvest and this is my first plant. here are some pictures, but they're not very good. Also, I keep an oscillating fan on all the time.


----------



## J_Rizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

uh... here​


----------



## J_Rizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

If clearer pics are needed to help identify the problem, I will take more later and add them, but only if necessary.​


----------



## jash (Sep 10, 2007)

color change of pistils-turning orange usually happens at around4-5 week of flowering and its a sign of natural maturity-no wories about-probably you have 4-5 week to finish,anyway you have to watch trichs not pistils to say if its ready to harvest-you need the 60-100 scope from radioshack for 11bucks


----------



## jash (Sep 10, 2007)

.get your scope and check this for the trichs http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=33176&d=1189341499
Click image for larger version Name: when to harvest 2.jpg Views: 3 Size: 39.8 KB ID: 33176


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 10, 2007)

I have had this happen to me once.  It was on my first grow with one or two plants.  Throughout the grow, I stressed them big time.  Over fert, pH flux, lighting schedule mess ups.  The works really.  As Jash said, keep an eye on your trichs and that will let you know when to harvest.


----------

